# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم طلبات البرامج واستفسارات الكمبيوتر والانترنت شروحات :  شرح طريقه تحديث الرسيفر عن طريق اللاب توب

## البوب شريف

**  
طريقة تحديث الريسيفر باللاب توب    اليوم شرح التحديث عن طريق اللاب توب  وهى كيفية تعريف وصلة الــ USB اللاب توب   *الذى ليس له مخرج COM Port وبالتالى سوف يقوم بشراء*  *وصلة USB-to-Serial-Com Port*   *أولا بنجهز الإسطوانة الخاصة بتعريف الوصلة ثم نضعها فى السى دى روم*   *وبعد ذالك ندخل الوصلة فى إحدى منافذ الـــ USB وبعدها*   *نلاحظ تم العثور على جهاز جديد يظهر بجوار الساعة*  *وبعدها نضغط التالي ثم نتظر قليلا (يتم البحث عن الدرايف من الأسطوانة)*  *وبعدها نضغط كنتنيو وبعدها فنيش*  *الان خلصنا من تعريف الوصلة نأتى بعد ذالك لإعدادات الكوم بورت*   *وهو على حسب الكوم الفاضى طبعا وحسب اللودر المستخدم للتحديث*   والان مع الشرح والصور   صورة الوصلتين المستخدمتين في التحديث  بالنسبة لكابل RS232 يلزمك قطعة لتحوله إلى USB             او لكابل RS232 يلزمك قطعة لتحوله إلى USB        الشرح بالصور

----------


## salihmob

كدا المواضيع يا بوب يا شريف 
تسلم علي الشروحات

----------


## mohamed73

جزاك الله خيرا حبيبي

----------


## GSM-AYA

*شكرا لك اخي الكريم*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

تسلم يابوب,,,شرح رائع ,,, شكرا لك

----------


## xpnx06

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور merci merci

----------

